# Peavey 6505 MH comes with a MAJOR flaw



## eclipseall (Mar 9, 2016)

Re: Peavey 6505 MH problem
Postby Roger Crimm » Tue Mar 08, 2016 6:23 pm

This issue really has nothing to do with where they are assembled. The only "problem", is that the amplifier is protecting itself a little TOO well. The design itself will handle continuous operation at full power, but the thermal fuses in the TSI protection circuit are apparently rated a bit too far in the conservative direction. 

When pushed to full power for extended periods, the circuit is doing its job by shutting down the power tubes due to what it considers excessive heat. This seems to happen mostly when the amp is set to 1W or 5W, and driven wide open for a half hour or longer.

The fix at this point is to bypass the thermal fuses by shorting across them. The amplifier will be in no danger whatsoever unless you experience a cathode-to-screen short in a power tube. A better answer is in the works, so stay tuned.


Bottom line as I see it: If you put it in first gear and run the tach up to the red line and keep it there, did the motor fail because it was "low quality"?.. In this case, the motor didn't fail at all, it shut itself down first. Unfortunately it seems we erred on the side of caution. That will be addressed asap.

Roger Crimm
Peavey Customer Service
[email protected]


----------



## Partario (Mar 9, 2016)

This is interesting. I'm curious to see what they are going to do about this issue. I own one, and while I haven't run into this, I've heard a lot of complaints on here. 
I removed the front block behind the grill for looks, but maybe it's helping ventilate the power tubes? Keep us updated.


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 9, 2016)

Im packing mine up and return it.....Im not keeping junk around
It does it in all wattage settings. Its a design flaw that went into production.


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 9, 2016)

Patrick R Hearn said:


> This is interesting. I'm curious to see what they are going to do about this issue. I own one, and while I haven't run into this, I've heard a lot of complaints on here.
> I removed the front block behind the grill for looks, but maybe it's helping ventilate the power tubes? Keep us updated.



Tube ventilation isn't the problem. 

Ive tried even putting a fan behind it and as soon as I put the amp on standby the lights start blinking, even though the amp feels cooler due to the fan, but that means that everything is frying inside the amp. Might as well get rid of it now before I cant even give it away.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 9, 2016)

eclipseall said:


> Tube ventilation isn't the problem.
> 
> Ive tried even putting a fan behind it and as soon as I put the amp on standby the lights start blinking, even though the amp feels cooler due to the fan, but that means that everything is frying inside the amp. Might as well get rid of it now before I cant even give it away.



The compartment where the thermal fuses are is sealed with a rubber gasket. 

Yeah, a fan isn't going to do ..... The enclosure is dumb. Even if you install a higher temperature fuse, like Peavey intend to do, the mosfets are still going to desolder themselves over time, because they don't have heatsinks. 

It needs a reshell, or at least some speed holes in the stock shell...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 9, 2016)

I was just talking with a friend about how I don't trust amps crammed into small spaces as there are heat issues... Some things need proper airflow, tubes and transformers are two of them. 

This just confirms I'd rather have a larger head than one which will eventually melt itself but it is slightly more portable.


----------



## tedtan (Mar 9, 2016)

Is the issue that the amp is overheating and tripping the protection circuit or that the protection circuit itself is overly aggressive and trips too early? If the latter, a higher value fuse is better than shorting the fuses to bypass them entirely. If the former, then this is a major design flaw on Peavey's part and needs to be handled through warranty replacement of the defective units once a correction is implemented.


----------



## Partario (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting rid of mine and getting a Thrasher 50, but I can't find any good reviews, sounds clips, or info!


----------



## Asphyxia (Mar 9, 2016)

I didn't push mine anywhere near hard. 
If you didn't see my thread I got one it had this problem. Sent it back and peavey packaged another turd for me. 
In short never buy anything from peavey.


----------



## mikolo (Mar 9, 2016)

: / Just bought one... Have not had this issue yet on 5w setting


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 9, 2016)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I was just talking with a friend about how I don't trust amps crammed into small spaces as there are heat issues... Some things need proper airflow, tubes and transformers are two of them.
> 
> This just confirms I'd rather have a larger head than one which will eventually melt itself but it is slightly more portable.



You're making it sound like all mini heads have this problem.  As someone pointed out on MG.org, the EVH 5153 (a REALLY big full-sized head) shipped with a manufacturing defect and overheated way too easily. It's not the fact everything's in a small space, it's the fact the manufacturer/designer ....ed up.

They made it sound like they made the failsafe way too effective, not the fact that the amp overheated and broke something. Hopefully taking their word for it, it won't be an issue in future revisions. I just hope they allow for full refunds for amps that have this flaw.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a MH and have had 0 problems with it, or my 6505+ for that matter.



Asphyxia said:


> In short never buy anything from peavey.



Haha dumb seeing as Peavey makes some of the most reliable amps you can buy for some of the lowest costs. The MH is a new product, and this does happen with all companies from time to time with new products. I know plenty of people using 10-20 year old Peavey amps with no problems. Peavey may not be known for the best clean sound, but reliability has not been a big problem for them.

Being more correct, buy a different Peavey amp, or a different lunchbox amp until the kinks are worked out with this model. The 6505+ sounds better anyway and there is not that much of a price difference, so I don't see why people don't just buy that model then. None of the lunchbox amps are quite as good as the full size counterparts, but most of them has a much bigger price gap, with Peavey there is not.


----------



## Recto (Mar 9, 2016)

After seeing Peavey on undercover boss and then laying those people off, or worse, then moving production to China. Now this? No thanks Peavey, I will not buy your product.


----------



## Baconjerky (Mar 10, 2016)

Recto said:


> After seeing Peavey on undercover boss and then laying those people off, or worse, then moving production to China. Now this? No thanks Peavey, I will not buy your product.



No kidding. What they did to those guys was real terrible. I can't help but go back to that when I see their amps and usually that stuff doesn't bother me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 10, 2016)

Recto said:


> After seeing Peavey on undercover boss and then laying those people off, or worse, then moving production to China. Now this? No thanks Peavey, I will not buy your product.



The Undercover Boss thing was ....ty, no denying that. 

But...



> ostby Roger Crimm » Wed Mar 09, 2016 10:54 am
> 
> I do understand your concerns, and I hate that some of you have had trouble. There is no major flaw with the design as has been suggested by some. There is simply one component value that needed to be changed, and it has been. Unfortunately the issue did not reveal itself until now.
> 
> ...



So, if you have the problem, send it in to have it fixed. Or call Peavey to see if you can get a more up-to-date replacement with the fix.


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Mar 11, 2016)

I admit the Undercover Boss thing was pretty bad. I don't think that the worst part of it was that they got fired. I think the worst part was that they put them on TV first, made promises, then fired them. Talk about bad timing, and the guy from Peavey that did it seemed like a jerk which obviously didn't help. In all reality I'm surprised that Peavey stuff was made in the USA as long as it was. They may not have had the best jobs, but most people at other major music manufactures lost their jobs a long time ago. All of the cheaper stuff is made in China now. People go on about how great Orange amps are, but unless you spend $2000+ it is made in China. Mesa Boogie is one of the only major brands made in USA still, but their price and reputation allows them to stay in business so far. Peavey suffered from a low price point. They made really good products at a really good price, but finally couldn't compete here anymore.


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 11, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Undercover Boss thing was ....ty, no denying that.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...



Thats what i call sugar coating the problem from peavey. Sending it back for people who live outside the US is not easy or practical, and its expensive and time consuming (dealing with customs and all....not fun!)

A more practical solution would have been to field test the amp until this obvious design flaw revealed itself. I'm sure it would have pretty quickly. Mine did after about week, the first time I played it for longer than an hour and a half. A tweak of the bias did nothing to fix the problem.

Peavey messed up up a component that causes the amp to overheat and shut of. How can they have not picked up on this? Lack of field testing maybe.

Might not be a big issue to them. But for some of their customers its a huge deal. I already sent mine back for a refund, lost my money (import taxes and shipping) and thats fine, you live and learn. No sense in keeping gear around that doesn't work properly anyways. Im sure the flaw will be fixed in production, but Ive moved on to something else. This isn't the first time in my guitar playing life that I've had problems defective with gear. But it is the first time Ive had a problem with a Peavey. 

Some people sent their amp back to peavey and Peavey sent them a replacement with the same issue. It shows how clueless they were about their component flaw until their own customers told them, after dishing out their cash. 

I do believe and support that Peavey has great customer service. Its not like they did this on purpose. I do own a couple of 6505+ amps that i love and don't have any issues with. 

This happens with new products. It sucks. Im not quilting on Peavey or their gear, but Id rather have their simple flagship models and Ill become a very late adaptor to their new stuff from now on. They are going through some major changes. Maybe thats contributing to them releasing products like the mini heads, which are a great idea but new a little more time on the drawing board. 

Making gear in china is fine by me, stuffing components into a box int rocket science, but they just could not compete anymore at their price point. Made in the US is also not a guarantee that a unit is free from flaws either. Mesa had issues with their first run of the Mini Recs also and their customer service is not as good as Peaveys. This isn't about were the product was made, its about the lack of field testing a new product until its ready.

Im a upset that I lost money? Who wouldn't be!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 11, 2016)

I just received mine from Amazon yesterday, I didn't even have the time to try it out! My luck 

Now what? I never buy gear on impulse and I actually researched this purchase for a while, and the 6505mh was what I exactly wanted to the tee. I love the 6505, but needed a practice tube amp with an fx loop. 

If I decide to return it, are there any alternatives that don't cost twice as much?


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 11, 2016)

eclipseall said:


> Peavey messed up up a component that causes the amp to overheat and shut of. How can they have not picked up on this?



I'm just playing devil's advocate here, but often times during optimization for manufacture, the spec changes. What's worse is that the factory can and will change suppliers without notifying you, and the only way to catch that is to test every shipment religiously.

The ventilation-less chassis is still dumb though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 11, 2016)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Peavey suffered from a low price point. They made really good products at a really good price, but finally couldn't compete here anymore.



The problem is two fold with Peavey: 1) they tried to compete with thier own used pricing, and 2) they chose to undercut competitors instead of relying on new designs and a very loyal customer base. 

They could have easily raised prices a bit, the only folks who would have jumped ship are those looking at bargain amps anyway. 

Peavey was just too stubborn for thier own good.

It's interesting that you mention Mesa, as from a product standpoint Peavey is the anti-Mesa. Mesa knows they make great amps, and even though they can be had for cheap on the used market they know thier loyal fans will still buy thier amps at business supporting prices and they'll want to buy the amps because new features and models come out regularly. 

If Mesa had just stopped after the first Dual Rec, then pushed the pricing lower and lower they would have sold a boatload, but would be right were Peavey is.


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 11, 2016)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> I'm just playing devil's advocate here, but often times during optimization for manufacture, the spec changes. What's worse is that the factory can and will change suppliers without notifying you, and the only way to catch that is to test every shipment religiously.
> 
> The ventilation-less chassis is still dumb though.



I agree. The amp i had got so hot that the components inside must have been frying. Sooner or later something was gonna melt in there.


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 11, 2016)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The problem is two fold with Peavey: 1) they tried to compete with thier own used pricing, and 2) they chose to undercut competitors instead of relying on new designs and a very loyal customer base.
> 
> They could have easily raised prices a bit, the only folks who would have jumped ship are those looking at bargain amps anyway.
> 
> ...



The reason i mentioned Mesa is because my brother had one of the first run mini recs and he could not get it to work properly at the 10 watt setting. He got an answer from mesa that it was just a production flaw and the amp needed to be updated. So it happens. Nothing against mesa, they do make great amps. Though he wasn't very very happy that the update was gonna come from his pocket because he bough it used and there was no warranty anymore. So he sold it. 

Its better to wait until peavey fixes the flaws on the mini heads. Hopefully they will announce when the updated models with the right value components hit the market. Although Im not sure this will happen. I personally will not buy one again.


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 11, 2016)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I just received mine from Amazon yesterday, I didn't even have the time to try it out! My luck
> 
> Now what? I never buy gear on impulse and I actually researched this purchase for a while, and the 6505mh was what I exactly wanted to the tee. I love the 6505, but needed a practice tube amp with an fx loop.
> 
> If I decide to return it, are there any alternatives that don't cost twice as much?



I got Matrix power amp and run my Amptweaker Tight Metal through it. Sounds great at low and high volumes. Couldn't be happier and worry free.

The matrix sounds pretty convincing emulating a tube power section, although its flat response, and the tight metal pro is basically a 6505+ in a box, which I like better than the regular 5150/6505 anyways.

Reliability is No. 1 for me. The tones I get are awesome and Im not constantly thinking my amp is melting its components while Im playing.

Also, both Matrix and Amptweaker have incredible customer service.


----------



## Asphyxia (Mar 11, 2016)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I just received mine from Amazon yesterday, I didn't even have the time to try it out! My luck
> 
> Now what? I never buy gear on impulse and I actually researched this purchase for a while, and the 6505mh was what I exactly wanted to the tee. I love the 6505, but needed a practice tube amp with an fx loop.
> 
> If I decide to return it, are there any alternatives that don't cost twice as much?



I returned both of mine and got a Randall Diavlo 5watt with a Seymour 805 overdrive for a little less.
If you play metal it sounds better to my ear anyway.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Mar 11, 2016)

OP, thanks for pointing this out. I have recently purchased on of these, and haven't had any problems with it yet, but this is good to know. 

I run mine on about 2.3-3 Post Gain for about 4 hours at a whack, with some 20-30 minute breaks, in 5 and 20 watt modes. Are you having trouble with yours at gig level volumes, or?


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 11, 2016)

FifthCircleSquared said:


> OP, thanks for pointing this out. I have recently purchased on of these, and haven't had any problems with it yet, but this is good to know.
> 
> I run mine on about 2.3-3 Post Gain for about 4 hours at a whack, with some 20-30 minute breaks, in 5 and 20 watt modes. Are you having trouble with yours at gig level volumes, or?



I returned mine. I had trouble with it at all wattage settings. All volumes. Never gigged with it because I'm not in a band a t the moment but I did try it a low and high volume levels and always had the problem.

Hope you don't have any trouble with yours.


----------



## tedtan (Mar 11, 2016)

eclipseall said:


> Mesa had issues with their first run of the Mini Recs also and their customer service is not as good as Peaveys.



On what planet is Mesa's customer service sub par (to Peavey's or in general)?


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 11, 2016)

tedtan said:


> On what planet is Mesa's customer service sub par (to Peavey's or in general)?



that would be earth 

they would not give my brother the time of time because the amp was out of warranty, even though the flaw was their fault. This was about two years ago maybe, or when the first mini rects came out. So they might have changed for now it seems that they are posting picture of their great quality control.

Ive never dealt with hem myself, but my brother was always ticked of by mesa's lack of interest in his faulty amp. He also has issues with a faulty lone star, same story. No one seemed to care at Mesa or could tell him what could be wrong. Who knows, maybe they treat some people fine and others they just brush of. 

I really don't trust all these major manufacturers anymore. they seen to not care releasing faulty stuff at peoples expense. What can you do?

If you've had great experience with mesa, well then thats great.


----------



## Pav (Mar 12, 2016)

eclipseall said:


> that would be earth
> 
> they would not give my brother the time of time because the amp was out of warranty, even though the flaw was their fault. This was about two years ago maybe, or when the first mini rects came out. So they might have changed for now it seems that they are posting picture of their great quality control.
> 
> ...


You aren't supposed to call the manufacturer directly in that situation, you call a Mesa dealer. For best results, call the dealer you bought the amp through. I'm surprised they were even willing to entertain him if it was still under warranty.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 12, 2016)

As someone who worked at both a Mesa and Peavey dealer in the repairs department, I can say without hesitation that Mesa service not only beats Peavey's but also nearly every other major, and some minor, amp companies in the business. 

They'll expedite parts on out of warranty/used amps, send full schematics, and even spend hours on the phone walking techs through issues. 

Mesa really is the gold standard in the industry, and I'm not just talking about amps. 

I'm not going to pretend to know the whole situation, but I have a feeling some info was left out.


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 12, 2016)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As someone who worked at both a Mesa and Peavey dealer in the repairs department, I can say without hesitation that Mesa service not only beats Peavey's but also nearly every other major, and some minor, amp companies in the business.
> 
> They'll expedite parts on out of warranty/used amps, send full schematics, and even spend hours on the phone walking techs through issues.
> 
> ...



Thats great to know. Ive been thinking of getting a Mesa amp after playing my brothers Mark V. Really like the tone. Ive always been more into simple designs and that amp has so many controls and switches. So maybe the Recto. Got to do a little research. I know mesa has great products, I own a couple of their recto cabs and love them. Its just the amp reminds me of the new metal scene of the 90s, ala Korn. Yikes.

Being an 80s metal and thrash fan Im not sure its the right amp. Im extremely happy with the 6505+ line, just want a different flavor.


----------



## Asphyxia (Mar 12, 2016)

At least one person in this thread should receive a check from peavey.


----------



## budda (Mar 12, 2016)

If you hold outdated views of brands based on initial impressions from 20+ years ago, it's up to you to change those views - the company has already moved on.


----------



## tedtan (Mar 14, 2016)

eclipseall said:


> that would be earth



Sorry to hear your brother had a bad experience with Mesa, but like Max said, Mesa really does set the bar in terms of customer service. They'll bend over backwards to help, even if you have an old, out of production model that's long past its warranty period. If the rest of the industry lived up to Mesa's standard, we would all be better off for it as customers.


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 14, 2016)

tedtan said:


> Sorry to hear your brother had a bad experience with Mesa, but like Max said, Mesa really does set the bar in terms of customer service. They'll bend over backwards to help, even if you have an old, out of production model that's long past its warranty period. If the rest of the industry lived up to Mesa's standard, we would all be better off for it as customers.




From I remember the experience ended well, but started bad. Mesa did give him support after all.

Maybe they were not happy that the first run of Mini Rectos would not work properly on the 10 watt setting. It just made a very annoying squeal. 

Since my brother bought it used then he had to deal with them directly. He never though got a solution from Mesa so he sold the amp. 

Anyways he is still very much a big Mesa fan and supporter for he has a couple of other Mesa amps and cabs. His favorite amp company for sure. I do agree that Mesa quality is top of the line.

I own a couple of their recto cabs and love them. Also own a V Twin and Bottle Rocket that don't get much use but are built like freaking tanks. I've had them for years and they always work flawlessly.

You don't see that quality anymore in pedals that much. Maybe just from Amptweaker pedals.

Ive never dealt with their customer service myself because Ive never needed to.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Mar 14, 2016)

eclipseall said:


> I got Matrix power amp and run my Amptweaker Tight Metal through it. Sounds great at low and high volumes. Couldn't be happier and worry free.
> 
> The matrix sounds pretty convincing emulating a tube power section, although its flat response, and the tight metal pro is basically a 6505+ in a box, which I like better than the regular 5150/6505 anyways.
> 
> ...



I plugged in a Tight Metal Pro to my 6505+ power section for kicks and it sounded way better than the 6505+ preamp. 

Man, that was loud and sounded really good. I even have more options now with the fat switch,boost and tight controls.


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 14, 2016)

MASS DEFECT said:


> I plugged in a Tight Metal Pro to my 6505+ power section for kicks and it sounded way better than the 6505+ preamp.
> 
> Man, that was loud and sounded really good. I even have more options now with the fat switch,boost and tight controls.



Ive done that also through my 6505+ and it sounds killer. Way better than the 6505+ pre amp. less noise also. It loud. The reason I got the matrix is for home use....no need to be burning up my tubes for home practice. I can sit there for hours and hours. Plus the matrix is so reliable that it completely worry free.


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 15, 2016)

My amptweaker sounds killer through the matrix solid state power amp....that way you are not burning tubes


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 15, 2016)

Well, question for all the Matrix fans, where do u buy it in the US? On their web site Lightweight Guitar Amplifiers the GT800FX is $599 which is not exactly cheap. I'd rather get the real thing for this kind f $$$, IMHO.


----------



## jeremyb (Mar 16, 2016)

Country of manufacture can make a difference, the chinese are well known for substituting lower quality parts unless you have people there quality checking the manufacturing side of things, surely something that occurs so readily would have been picked up in testing and the design changed!!!


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 16, 2016)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Well, question for all the Matrix fans, where do u buy it in the US? On their web site Lightweight Guitar Amplifiers the GT800FX is $599 which is not exactly cheap. I'd rather get the real thing for this kind f $$$, IMHO.




Matrix :: Lightweight Amplifiers for Guitarists

not cheap, but given the fact that they have less than 1% failure rate and their jacks are gold plated.....worth every penny IMO
they also have some of the best customer service Ive ever encountered....they reply quickly to any questions......


----------



## Bish0p34 (Mar 16, 2016)

jeremyb said:


> *Country of manufacture can make a difference, the chinese are well known for substituting lower quality parts unless you have people there quality checking the manufacturing side of things*, surely something that occurs so readily would have been picked up in testing and the design changed!!!



This!

My wife worked on rehabilitation products for a while. They sent people to China every few months to keep tabs on the Chinese factories when they kept getting caught doing exactly this.


----------



## eclipseall (Mar 16, 2016)

Bish0p34 said:


> This!
> 
> My wife worked on rehabilitation products for a while. They sent people to China every few months to keep tabs on the Chinese factories when they kept getting caught doing exactly this.



I wonder how peavey is making sure thus isn't happening?


----------



## Annonnymous (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi! Didn't want to create another thread, and sorry for resurrecting a necro one, but can you tell me how can I understand if my Peavey is overheating? I know the led lights must turn red, no? 
The first time I played like 2 hours in a band practice it got pretty hot BUT that is my first tube amp and I'm not exactly sure how hot it should get. 
So...? Any advice? I play on 1w mode at home with post-gain at 2 probably. In band practices I intend on playing at 20w mode of course, and the one time I used it the post gain was at 6-7 if that matters. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 28, 2018)

Sounds like it has thermal fuses that cut off the power if it overheats. So you'll know if it stops working.


----------



## Annonnymous (Sep 28, 2018)

LiveOVErdrive said:


> Sounds like it has thermal fuses that cut off the power if it overheats. So you'll know if it stops working.



Not permanently, I guess? Lol. That'd be too late.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 28, 2018)

Yeah. He is right. It will turn off when it overheats. It does run hot though and the front panel can get really warm even in 1w mode. Ive had great luck with mine ever since I took off the front panel wood.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Sep 28, 2018)

If 1w mode is class A and the others are AB it probably runs hotter in 1w than not. Though it might be only one tube running.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 28, 2018)

In my experience, the heat stays the same across 1w-20w. I had mine give up at 20w one time.


----------



## bracky (Sep 29, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Yeah. He is right. It will turn off when it overheats. It does run hot though and the front panel can get really warm even in 1w mode. Ive had great luck with mine ever since I took off the front panel wood.




It uses resistors to cut the power. Resistors generate heat. So 1 watt mode actually runs the hottest.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 29, 2018)

I had an old Peavey Classic 20 combo back in the day (one of the old ones from probably the 1990’s, before the more recent classic 20’s). It was 15 watts, two EL84’s and it would get so hot I could probably burn my hand on the control panel. It was also a combo which means tubes hanging upside down under the chassis, so all that heat goes up into the chassis and controls.

I would run a small fan behind it on a low setting, just to keep the air moving, and that helped tremendously. I never had an overheating problem, but not using the fan did make me nervous.

Maybe a small pc fan in there would help. I know you can get little ones that run off 120vac, so you can just wire it parallel with the power switch. Rack power amps as well as some preamps and Mesa Mark amps all have similar fans in them, so hopefully they shouldn’t introduce any excessive noise into the signal.


----------



## Soya (Sep 30, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> Maybe a small pc fan in there would help. I know you can get little ones that run off 120vac, so you can just wire it parallel with the power switch. Rack power amps as well as some preamps and Mesa Mark amps all have similar fans in them, so hopefully they shouldn’t introduce any excessive noise into the signal.



I've done this before on an old Fender Band master head, worked great.


----------

